
Firefox 4 Beta 11 adds "Do Not Track" capabilities - there
http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Firefox-4-Beta-11-adds-Do-Not-Track-capabilities-1185815.html
======
there
i'm not sure why the firefox option was put in the advanced tab and not the
privacy tab.

i just recently setup piwik (<http://piwik.org/>) to do web analytics for some
of my websites and there is already a plugin available to ignore tracking
clients with the Do-Not-Track header (<http://dev.piwik.org/trac/ticket/2048>)

